# Pirate's Cove



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a diorama I built a while ago. The ship isn't exactly HO scale, but kinda close. I have a video of the build on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/daveinthehat/videos/413330652910595/


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

The only videos I see in youtube is the one that says you moved to facebook, and another that says 'goodbye'. Nothing else.

Great looking water!


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Tom_C said:


> The only videos I see in youtube is the one that says you moved to facebook, and another that says 'goodbye'. Nothing else.
> 
> Great looking water!


Thanks. I took my videos off of YouTube because of all the stuff going on with COPPA and the FTC. My videos are now on Facebook. Here's the link. https://www.facebook.com/daveinthehat/videos/413330652910595/


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Another fantastic build. :appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Impressive modeling, you do have the touch.


----------

